# Auto Trail 2012 Model Preview



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

I notice on the Auto Trail 2012 Price List that out of 16 models they are all over 3500 kgs except the Tracker EKS.
They do say that the 3650 kgs models can be down plated to 3500 kgs but they do not appear to have shown any load margins on the brochure.
So it is hard to find what taking 150 kgs off will bring you down to.
They say "contact your local stockist for more information."
Not very helpful for us over 70s with a restricted licence.
It would have been nice to get an idea of the load margins from the brochure.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We are Auto-trail fans but are very disappointed that there isn't a choice in the 3.5t range.

The Navajo has a very poor payload and we didn't particularly want a Tracker or Apache.

Unless things change we may well have to move away from Auto-Trail. As our mh is 4 yrs in Nov we are wanting to change in the next year......but then it all depends if we can find what we want.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I can see your point, but suspect that there's just a little honesty with Auto-trail that they're not producing units where either they need to compromise on quality, or be misleading on payload.

This is going to be contentious, but I'm willing to wager that a majority of modern 3.5 tonne vans run overweight. The desire that the modern market has for full-featured well-insulated vans doesn't appear compatible with keeping within that limit unless one's chattels are left behind. I don't know if this is due to heavier built habitation units, heavier base chasses, or a combination of the two.

Unfortunate if you've not got C1 though.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hello John

yet another example of what happens when they keep shoving all that extra kit in the vans. :roll: Trouble is people want all the bells and whistles, but they want it to fit in under 3.5t.
Maybe the converters should realise that the market for over 3.5t vans is reducing, as the number "grandfather rights" licence holders reduce? So more & more potential MH owners will HAVE to take a test to get the van they want, or look for something lighter.

Paul, I'm not sure about your contention there - although it would seem to be the case more on the continent where there are more "cut-offs" at the 3.5t limit


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> This is going to be contentious, but I'm willing to wager that a majority of modern 3.5 tonne vans run overweight


Not contentious, probably very true 8O 
I agree with previous comments, you cannot have a large van loaded with all the modern kit and still keep under 3.5T. 
Autotrail do build vans under 3.5T under the "Excel" and "Tribute" brand names.

Trevor


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

bognormike said:


> Maybe the converters should realise that the market for over 3.5t vans is reducing, as the number "grandfather rights" licence holders reduce? So more & more potential MH owners will HAVE to take a test to get the van they want, or look for something lighter.


Well it is, but as I've commented before, it's an effect that's overblown at the moment.

There are two factors...people reaching 70, and those who didn't have C1 grandfather rights in the first place.

For the former, fair enough, but realistically many can retain those rights without _huge_ effort, and as a proportion of the sales of new vans it's probably minor because, well, not to put too fine a point on it chances are most would only buy one van at that age.

For the latter, let's assume for the sake of argument that the majority of people get their license aged 18. If you follow that logic through, those who didn't get C1 because they were too late will now be 32. Not many people who are 32 can afford a new motorhome. So in 10 years it may become more of an issue, but not now.

What may become an increasing factor - but I've never heard mention of in this context - is that anyone who's put on a medically restricted licence loses their C1 rights. There are 3M diabetics in the UK (so approx 7-8% of drivers?), an increasing number of which will become insulin-dependent. Bye bye C1. That's how I became the sole motorhome driver in our household.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm flummoxed as to why today's crop of motorhomes seem to be considerably heavier than those of 10-20 years ago despite being built using what appear to be flimsier (and presumably lighter) materials.

The nearest equivalent to our own 13-year-old machine has an MTPLM 605kg more at 4005kg, has a mass in running order 50g more than the max weight of ours, yet offers only 75kg more payload.

In terms of equipment, the new one has a microwave oven that we don't have, otherwise the layout etc is the same. We have an AlKo chassis, which I guess is lighter (and know is better, having driven both). 

So where has all this extra weight come from when the latest models no longer use solid wood in the cabinets? Surely the weights of cab and running gear haven't increased that much, or have they?

It just seems that manufacturers are missing a trick here, as not every 70+ year-old either wants or can pass the medical, and neither does every younger driver want to go through the faff of getting their C1 entitlement.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Mikemoss said:


> So where has all this extra weight come from when the latest models no longer use solid wood in the cabinets? Surely the weights of cab and running gear haven't increased that much, or have they?


I think you'd be surprised. MyGalSal got done a while ago for their motorhome being overweight, so she did a big test / survey of what everything weighed. There's a post on here somewhere :roll: but things like air conditioning units (engine), seat swivels, and numerous other little things all added up.

In our old van, in full cruising trim with everyone (me, Mrs. me and dog) aboard, with full fuel, full gas, empty grey and black tanks, we couldn't fill the fresh water tank up without being overweight. I've yet to take the new van to the weigh station - I'm scared :?

Just about everyone has a wind-out awning, but this never appears on manufacturers weights, because they're supplied without them (there are some which are factory fitted - Autotrail included, I think?)

Gerald


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> Just about everyone has a wind-out awning, but this never appears on manufacturers weights, because they're supplied without them (there are some which are factory fitted - Autotrail included, I think?)
> 
> Gerald


Yes they are standard. Regardless of your motorhome, I'd recommend playing with the weight calculator on Autotrail's site (sorry, can't insert a direct link because of the structure of their site - select a van and the button appears) - it's amazing how things mount up.


----------



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

Just been doing that very thing and I think my van is over weight empty now. Comparing it with a Mohawk, which I believe is the model that replaced mine, and ticking all the options it came down to 26 kgs payload left. *26 kgs, *thats the weight of a second battery. No mention of gas tanks, sat dish, or the very heavy Webasto dual top strapped underneath.
Theres only one thing for it, leave her indoors at home.


----------



## OzOldy (Feb 2, 2011)

As a visitor from Australia I cannot hire or buy a Van over 3500k even though my Australian licence lets me drive 5000k. I will be arriving in the new year and purchasing a HomeCar as it is one of the only 3500k vans on the market.


----------

